# Gaming Music Videos



## McMurphy (Dec 12, 2006)

Those of you who are also into anime are probably already well acquainted with AMVs:  anime music videos.  Because being a fan of anime and being a fan of video games, particularly rpgs, is not much of a leap, it isn't surprising that games would get the same treatment by their editorial fans.

A good amount of these videos, in my opinion, are pretty novice to say the least, but, luckily, there are some amazing examples floating around on the internet.  What are some that you have found?

The first example I will submit is Final Fantasy IX edited to the theme music of Lord of the Rings:  Two Towers.  The link to youtube-hosted video is below:

Final Fantasy IX music video


----------

